# Liverpool support group?



## Saleemaslam (Nov 22, 2014)

Anything or anyone here?


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 20, 2016)

Im not in Liverpool but I'm pretty close over in North Wales, hey!


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Steve geraaaaaaaarrrd geraaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrd!!!!!!


----------

